# convertidor usb  ---> mini usb II



## Bolchevique (Feb 21, 2006)

tengo un mp3 player que igual y lo trajeron del gabacho para el d.f. México. Lo he buscado en la plaza de la compu pero nadie lo tiene y veo la posibilidad de hacerlo yo mismo. Tengo conocimientos de esto. Pero necesito las especificaciones, la hoja de especificaciones electrónicas... Si alguien me la consigue o sabe el link, se lo agradeceré mucho...


----------



## Gama (Feb 25, 2006)

Lo puedes conseguir en cualquier tienda de computo establecida que venda productos Manhattan dile ke te muestre un catalogo o lleva el mp3 player, Nota. estan en la pag. 22 y es un libro azul.


----------

